# HOT: Đăng ký dịch vụ “Nạp tiền may mắn” MobiFone liền tay trúng ngay Iphone 12



## anhtrang126598 (28 Tháng năm 2021)

TRỜI ƠI! TIN ĐƯỢC KHÔNG ĐĂNG KÝ DỊCH VỤ NẠP TIỀN MAY MẮN, TRÚNG NGAY IPHONE 12

Chương trình được triển khai từ ngày 11/05/2021 đến ngày 08/08/2021 dành cho tất cả thuê bao trả trước và trả sau hoạt động hai chiều trên mạng MobiFone.

Cụ thể, thuê bao đăng ký dịch vụ nạp tiền may mắn sẽ được giải trí với các câu hỏi hay mỗi ngày. Đặc biệt, thuê bao đăng ký và duy trì dịch vụ thành công trong 48h sẽ được cộng 10.000đ vào tài khoản chính hoặc có cơ hội trúng điện thoại iPhone 12 64GB.

Cách tham gia:

+ Bước 1: Truy cập địa chỉ http://naptienmayman.vn, hệ thống tự động nhận diện số thuê bao.

+ Bước 2: Khách hàng chọn mục “Đăng ký gói cước”, sau đó bấm “Đăng ký”

+ Bước 3: Hệ thống điều hướng về trang free.mobifone.vn và hiển thị giao diện xác thực việc đăng ký, bấm chọn “Xác nhận SMS”.

+ Bước 4: Giao diện xác thực chạy lệnh Javascript, bật sang màn hình gửi SMS của điện thoại Smartphone, được điền sẵn đầu số dịch vụ và cú pháp xác nhận đăng ký.

+ Bước 5: Bấm gửi tin nhắn xác nhận đăng ký.

+ Bước 6: Hệ thống gửi MT thông báo đăng ký thành công gói cước.

Lưu ý:

Sử dụng mạng GPRS/3G/4G của MobiFone để truy cập đăng ký

Ngoài ra, Bạn có thể đăng ký dịch vụ bằng cách: Soạn tin DK gửi 5060.

Chào hè sang - Rộn ràng quà tặng. Hãy nhanh tay đăng ký dịch vụ để có cơ hội rinh ngay chiếc điện thoại xịn xò về tay nhé!







Thông tin chi tiết về chương trình, xin liên hệ tổng đài 9090 để được hỗ trợ!


----------



## chồn hôi (28 Tháng năm 2021)

Dịch vụ này chơi như nào vậy các cụ?


----------



## namnguyenthiphuong (28 Tháng năm 2021)

Khi đăng ký hoặc gia hạn thành công gói ngày, mỗi ngày bác sẽ được nhận 05 câu hỏi trắc nghiệm miễn phí để trả lời và tích lũy điểm nhé


----------



## chồn hôi (28 Tháng năm 2021)

Muốn xem hướng dẫn cụ thể để tham gia thì vào đâu bác ơi?


----------



## namnguyenthiphuong (28 Tháng năm 2021)

Bác soạn HD gửi 5060 hoặc vào wap/web của CT nhé.


----------



## chồn hôi (28 Tháng năm 2021)

Tin nhắn đến 5060 phí là bao nhiêu vậy?


----------



## namnguyenthiphuong (28 Tháng năm 2021)

Miễn phí nhé bác ơi. Chúc Bác may mắn!


----------



## linhtinh8585 (28 Tháng năm 2021)

Mobifone nhiều IP thực sự. chương trình nào cũng thấy trao giải là Iphone


----------



## Namphuong56 (28 Tháng năm 2021)

chồn hôi đã viết:


> Muốn xem hướng dẫn cụ thể để tham gia thì vào đâu bác ơi?


có link trên bài đó bác ạ. bác vào là thấy có thể lệ cụ thể lắm.


----------



## kemthuyta (28 Tháng năm 2021)

linhtinh8585 đã viết:


> Mobifone nhiều IP thực sự. chương trình nào cũng thấy trao giải là Iphone


vâng, sinh nhật Mobifone cũng thấy chương trình tặng Iphone, em đang cố gom mảnh ghép đây ạ


----------



## soicongugu (28 Tháng năm 2021)

kemthuyta đã viết:


> vâng, sinh nhật Mobifone cũng thấy chương trình tặng Iphone, em đang cố gom mảnh ghép đây ạ


chương trình đó em đổi được nhiều tiền phết r đấy ạ.


----------



## kemthuyta (31 Tháng năm 2021)

soicongugu đã viết:


> chương trình đó em đổi được nhiều tiền phết r đấy ạ.


cả cơ quan em cứ rảnh là mở khủng long ra đua mà bác


----------



## Namphuong56 (31 Tháng năm 2021)

kemthuyta đã viết:


> cả cơ quan em cứ rảnh là mở khủng long ra đua mà bác


cơ quan bác xôm thế, ở chỗ em có mỗi em chơi.


----------



## soicongugu (31 Tháng năm 2021)

Namphuong56 đã viết:


> cơ quan bác xôm thế, ở chỗ em có mỗi em chơi.


thế game này bác rủ mọi người chơi cho vui ạ. biết đâu có ai trúng lại được khao


----------



## Namphuong56 (31 Tháng năm 2021)

soicongugu đã viết:


> thế game này bác rủ mọi người chơi cho vui ạ. biết đâu có ai trúng lại được khao


mất công chơi phải mong trúng IP luôn chứ bác. em mà trúng em khao bác đầu tiên .


----------

